# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Botlist, app store for bots

## Airicist

Website - botlist.co

facebook.com/botlistco

twitter.com/botlistco

linkedin.com/company/botlist

instagram.com/botlist

Co-founder and CEO - Seth Louey

Ben Tossell

Mubashar Iqbal

----------


## Airicist

Article "Botlist is an app store for bots"

by Sarah Perez
April 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook offers chatbot support ‘Botlist’ on Messenger; Bots ‘next apps’"

by Chandan Das
April 14, 2016

----------

